
Canceling Student Debt Is Easier Than It Sounds - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2020/01/14/796329598/cancelling-student-debt-is-easier-than-it-sounds
======
mikece
Or: students could view the selection of a college with responsibility and
perform cost/benefit analysis on the institution and degree program they want
to pursue so that they can pay their own debts. I'm fine with arguing whether
college should be free to qualified applicants based on talent or background
but I am firmly opposed to absolving people of $100k of debt because it didn't
occur to them until AFTER graduation that a degree in Art History from a state
college won't get them far. I chose a boring degree from a smaller school and
worked my tail off during college to land internships so I was attractive to
employers -- and I paid off my debts. Restructure debts? Sure. Allow all or a
portion of one's student loan debt to be written off in bankruptcy? Sure. But
absolve debt without any corresponding obligation on the part of borrowers who
made bad choices? Hell no!

------
Bostonian
Canceling student debt means increasing everyone's debt -- the national debt.
It amounts to the president appropriating hundreds of billions of dollars,
without congressional approval. That is not supposed to happen.

Why should people repay federal student loans in the future if they think they
will be discharged?

~~~
mikece
And for people who paid their $50,000 student loans: do we get a one time,
retroactive debt forgiveness payout?

